# Wing Tsun in arizona?



## Nabakatsu (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone know of any schools in Arizona? I've been searching online.. can't find anything too concrete.. somewhere in the glendale area hopefully.. thanks in advance if so!


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 23, 2009)

Nabakatsu said:


> Anyone know of any schools in Arizona? I've been searching online.. can't find anything too concrete.. somewhere in the glendale area hopefully.. thanks in advance if so!



Google this string "*wing tsun loc: Glendale, AZ*", add your street number and zip code too.  

http://www.scottsdalemartialartscenter.com/the_arts.aspx


----------



## geezer (Jan 23, 2009)

Nabakatsu said:


> Anyone know of any schools in Arizona? I've been searching online.. can't find anything too concrete.. somewhere in the glendale area hopefully.. thanks in advance if so!


 
Yes _*I do*_ know of Wing Tsun in the Glendale/Peoria area of the valley. In fact, I can direct you to a semi-private group including some high level WT technicians, if you are really interested... folks who began with GGM Leung Ting when he first arrived in the US nearly 30 years ago. PM me and I'll fill you in.


----------



## geezer (Dec 4, 2011)

geezer said:


> Yes _*I do*_ know of Wing Tsun in the Glendale/Peoria area of the valley. In fact, I can direct you to a semi-private group including some high level WT technicians, if you are really interested... folks who began with GGM Leung Ting when he first arrived in the US nearly 30 years ago. PM me and I'll fill you in.



A lot has changed in the couple of years since this was posted, but there are still good WC/WT/VT groups here. Unfortunately, my former training partner left for Cali and I've had to take over the duties of running our group. But anybody in Arizona whose interested in WC has plenty of options. How are things where you live?


----------



## yak sao (Dec 4, 2011)

From my vantage point, here in the Eastern/Southern part of US, Arizona, or at least the US southwest, seems to be a mecca of wing chun in general, wing tsun in particular.

In Louisville, where I am located, we have a guy who has taught WC here since the '70's, though not a pure version( his own admission), another who hails from Michigan and teaches Woo Fai wing chun, an EBMAS group (which I started back in '95 and since left) and my group.
All thing considered, I guess we have it pretty good here.


----------



## Eric_H (Dec 4, 2011)

Phoenix doesn't have a ton of varied kung fu, but there is a lot of wing chun.


Geezer's group, Keith Sonnenberg's group, Joy's group, the Sam Kwok Group, number of Hung Fa Yi Groups - it's not a bad spot to be!


----------



## geezer (Dec 4, 2011)

Eric_H said:


> Phoenix doesn't have a ton of varied kung fu, but there is a lot of wing chun.
> 
> 
> Geezer's group, Keith Sonnenberg's group, Joy's group, the Sam Kwok Group, number of Hung Fa Yi Groups - it's not a bad spot to be!



There are also some EBMAS guys. In fact Michael Casey is giving a seminar in Scottsdale next weekend. Oh, there's also a guy who trained under Chris Chan who opened a school just down the street from me. But, what the heck. It's not a problem. This is a big metro area and most people have never even heard of WC. So the more, the merrier.


----------

